
Auth0 Signals Email Verification API - robertinoc
https://auth0.com/blog/introducing-auth0-signals-email-verification-api/
======
robertinoc
Assess your users' reputation using the Auth0 Signals Email Verification API.

------
mtmail
There's a couple of those APIs, maybe with their parent company Twilio and
sister company sendgrid they have an edge on MX block lists.

With privacy in Europe (GDPR) I don't think I could use any of them as sending
the email address of a user who hasn't agreed to the privacy policy is non-
essential and needs opt-in. IP address, domain maybe, but will email address
to a copmany (I assume) in the United States would not be covered.

